# Eastern Shore Boat Rental



## KittyBreath (May 4, 2007)

We are going to Kiptopeke this weekend and might consider renting a boat for a day to supplement our pier fishing. There appears to be several place to rent in the nearby areas. Does anyone have any experience to share?
Thanks for your feedback!!


----------

